# Phantom Midge



## NateS (May 12, 2010)

Phantom midge.  2 image stack with a third image used just to clone the middle section in.  Not the best image composition wise but such an interesting insect I thought I'd post it up.


----------



## icassell (May 12, 2010)

I love those antennae!


----------



## flea77 (May 12, 2010)

Nice capture!

Allan


----------



## NateS (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys...the antenna was so cool...but made it so difficult to focus since it is much higher than his body....I didn't know what to focus on so I did a mediocore (at best) focus stack.  Definitely a cool looking bug though..and wish I could have gotten a front shot to work out.


----------

